# Fireplace gas line creates high pitched whine/whistle at 50% gas or more



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Our plumber just finished hooking up our gas fireplace insert last night and we have a problem he was not able to offer a solution for. At 50% turn on the gas key and higher, there is a high pitched whine/whistle sound that gets progressively louder as the gas is increased to full.

I've attached some inline pics below showing our setup. This is a natural gas system. The sound appears to be coming from the area of the flex hose that connects from the copper to the fireplace insert pan inside the fireplace area.

Our gas fireplace









Gas supply lines under the fireplace:









Gas supply directly under the fireplace insert pan







F


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe a blocked, clogged or damaged orifice in the burner tube. Just a guess. If it's new, return it for another one. If not, call or go to manufactures website for further advice/assistance. Just a suggestion.

Others will be along with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'm not a plumber but shouldn't those gas lines be strapped to something instead of hanging about in mid-air?
Looks like soft copper supplies; I'd think they should be strapped to wall or a running board or something to protect them.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is a better pic of the line that's in the area where all the noise appears to be coming from. The previous pic had a reflection off the bottom of the pan that made it confusing (to me) of how to interpret it.










Interestingly, you can blow through these plastic hoses and they whistle easily due to the ridges. I'm guessing I could try to replace this plastic hose with a "whistle free" variant as the cheapest troubleshooting option. For example, Amazon has one by "Deffco" that bills itself as "whistle free":

http://www.amazon.com/Dreffco-Non-Whistle-Flexible-Flex-Line/dp/B009S9CSNQ


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Those hoses aren't plastic; they have a coating on the outside.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

I suppose I mispoke. I can't see inside the hose, I'm just referring to the outside appearance. Perhaps its a rubber outer coating. The package says "Polymer coated"


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The noise is because the gas line is too small. Its not supplying enough gas volume.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

1 st that is a bad pipe job...could be ,, line is to small for demand supply ,, gas pressure too high,,, check these items 1 st :yes:,,,,,how many btu is your fireplace rated for...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Terrible gas piping job there. Whistle noise is common in that type of gas line.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> Terrible gas piping job there. Whistle noise is common in that type of gas line.


 only when too high of pressure..or line not sized properly....I have plumbed 225 condo units using gas tite...no whistle noise....corragated stainless... same as pictured by op.. sorry to disagree... its all good..:yes:


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Fire ring is rated for 150btu at max. 

We are talking about the yellow flex in the last pic, right? The black hose came with the burner.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

That's not an insert, I'm fairly certain that's an outdoor decorative fire pit. I'm even more sure that your plumber isn't a real plumber.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

A little off topic, but in your second picture, one of the vents looks like tar was used to seal where it enters the flue. I'm hoping it isn't really tar??


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

bob22 said:


> A little off topic, but in your second picture, one of the vents looks like tar was used to seal where it enters the flue. I'm hoping it isn't really tar??


It appears to be so. However, that vent is no longer being used. It was connected to a hot water heater that's been replaced with a tankless unit that's ducted to the outside wall.

The larger vent pipe is connected to the furnace. It vents through the flue that runs up the right side of the fireplace.


----------

